# Detailing in Sheffield



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know of a good detailer in the Sheffield area? I want my TT polishing up etc now the building work across the road has finished (and my car is no longer covered in dust every day!)

J


----------



## phazeone (May 14, 2009)

I know a lad called Nick, he's based in Doncaster but does a mobile service. Does it for BMW through the week then for himself at weekends etc (I think).

Couldn't recommend him enough from what i've seen him do, his site don't reflect his true skill (i'm working on a new one for him atm) but honestly his work is top notch - www.cleandetail.com

If you give him a ring tell him Rob sent you.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm very handy to know


----------



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

Cheers - just what i need!

Your right too his web site is a bit old! But I'm more interested in his quality of work than that....

J


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

let me know how it goes,then i'll give him a try lol


----------



## phazeone (May 14, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> hmmm very handy to know


Easy mate, good to see a local face. 

That photo in your sig taken up at Hooten Pagnell by any chance?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

it was taken just through Sprotborough past the boat inn,where abouts in sprotborough is ya mate based,has he got a proper lockup etc,i'd rather take mine to his as i get shit loads of tree sap on mine at the house


----------

